# which respirator ?



## willhime (Mar 9, 2014)

As far as respirators, what's a good brand to get and where? I've been looking around but don't really know what kind I should get, or if I'm getting ripped off. I do a lot of sanding, finishing work, oil and water based painting.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I think any that meet NOISH standards will do the job,just make sure you get the correct filter for what your using them for spray painting, dust,chemicals etc.

Here's one that seems like it might be comfortable

http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/elipse-p100-dust-mask.aspx


----------



## Pezking7p (Nov 17, 2013)

3M 6000, accepts multiple cartridge types, and they are cheap. $16 gets a mask + a set of particle filters. Organic vapor cartridges are cheap as well, I think $9 for a set. I don't think it's going to last for many years to come, but it's also $16. I think if you wear it often, as I do, it will last about a year or two before the elastic wears out.

http://www.amazon.com/3M-Series-Facepiece-Respirator-Medium/dp/B000FTEDMM/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1414076811&sr=8-6&keywords=3m+6300


----------



## willhime (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks. Yeah, those both look good; should I worry about getting the attached eye protection mask, or just keep using my sturdy side-protected safety glasses? Is the advantage just the fact that they're attached so it's one less step, or is there something to it, like it's keeping the fumes away from the entire face because it's all enclosed?


----------



## Yonak (Mar 27, 2014)

Besides some 3Ms, as Dan mentioned, I have a Miller LPR-100 that looks, curiously, identical to the Elipse P100 that Jim mentioned. Its very comfortable and lightweight and it fits very well to the face. It doesn't go under the chin, like the 3Ms do, but rests on the chin ridge, which feels strange at first. It's biggest disadvantage is the one-piece neck strap which means you have to put it over your head first rather than having a clasp to connect the neck strap like the 3Ms. That is why when I want one to throw on real quick I choose the 3M but if I want good protection from fine dust I go to the Miller.


----------



## bruc101 (Sep 13, 2008)

Something you might want to do with respirators. It helps save the life of them and helps keep bacteria out of them and off of your face.

When you get through using your respirator wipe the inside of it with a little regular alcohol.
Then put it in a zip lock bag and keep it as air tight as possible. This helps kill the bacteria in and on the respirator.

If you put your respirator on and it begins to make you itch on your face it most likely has bacteria on it. Sometimes you can clean it with alcohol and sometimes it's safer to trash it and get a new one.

And common sense should tell you if it's not easy to breath through you need to replace the filters.

Always take care of your respirator and don't abuse it or it might abuse you and cause you some unhealthy problems.


----------



## TheWoodenOyster (Feb 6, 2013)

3M's are good. They have a 6000 and 7000 line, I think. I have the 7000 line. My respirator and my full face shield are the two best investments ever made in my shop. Get one and you won't be sorry.


----------



## TannerTurnings (Jun 29, 2014)

I have been using this type of mask almost daily for about 6 months now, but with the 6035 filters ( http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/291091930193?limghlpsr=true&hlpv=2&ops=true&viphx=1&hlpht=true&lpid=108&chn=ps&device=c&adtype=pla&crdt=0&ff3=1&ff11=ICEP3.0.0-L&ff12=67&ff13=80&ff14=108&ff19=0 ) and have had no problems with it at all. I have no dust collection in my shop and have suffered no ill efects. I find that a pair of these filter cartridges lasts me about 10 to 12 weeks, so great value and good dust protection. Highly recommended!!


> 3M 6000, accepts multiple cartridge types, and they are cheap. $16 gets a mask + a set of particle filters. Organic vapor cartridges are cheap as well, I think $9 for a set. I don t think it s going to last for many years to come, but it s also $16. I think if you wear it often, as I do, it will last about a year or two before the elastic wears out.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/3M-Series-Facepiece-Respirator-Medium/dp/B000FTEDMM/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1414076811&sr=8-6&keywords=3m+6300
> 
> - Pezking7p


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

All are good and rated by NIOSH, the most important part is to get one that fits you face. the easiest check is to put your hands over the filters and breath in. This should cause a suction and it should keep a suction. if not it isn't fitting and is pulling air from around the seal, which also means that it would be pulling in unfiltered air so dust and ect. I use a msa comfort fit I would not recommend it for wood working it is more for chemical work. I also have a neoprene carbon filter dust mask from harbor freight. It is nice but its a on size fits all and it is comfortable. As Bruce said keep it clean and dry alcohol wipes are your friend.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

Can anybody comment on the 3M respirators for someone who has a beard? Not a bushy santa beard, but trimmed short.


----------



## TannerTurnings (Jun 29, 2014)

> Can anybody comment on the 3M respirators for someone who has a beard? Not a bushy santa beard, but trimmed short.
> 
> - BinghamtonEd


As you may see by my pic, I have a "goatie" beard, and find that the 3m 6000 series is fine for me!


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

Ed , I also have a short trimmed beard that looks kind of like what I see on your photo and the 3M 7000 masks fit around it just fine. Just depends how far back the beard goes as to wheather the outside edges of the mask will clear it or not. You should be able to tell by looking at it in the package if it will clear or end up on the beard which would not work good at all.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

My grandson has a lawn mowing business (he is in high school). When he first started he was having allergy problems. I ordered a couple of masks from McFeely because they were on sale there and cheap. They were 3M. When it came time to replace the elastic straps and their anchors he found that he could replace the entire system for less than he could buy the head cradle. I have used a 3M for a bunch of years and I agree that you have to get the correct size. There might not be a correct size for some faces. That is the reason some people like different brands. I change my pre-filters when they get dirty. This depends on what you are doing. The filter cartridges last me a LONG time. I have been known to seam mine to my face with Vaseline. I clean it every day after use with alcohol as mentioned above. I also store it in a zip lock bag then inside a plastic tub that is stored in a metal cabinet. Glad I am doing something right. BTW the Vaseline does not harm the rubber.


----------



## Micahm (Aug 28, 2013)

Never can be to safe. Be it dust or Ebola, got you covered.


----------



## willhime (Mar 9, 2014)

I didn't even consider facial hair as an issue. I've been sporting the somewhat unkempt russell crowe from gladiator, 1/3 way down my neck for a good 10 years. And I'll be damned if I'm gonna let a little cancer and allergies effect my vanity. And by vanity, I mean it's nice to never have razor burn and fits extremely well into my 5 minute leave the house routine.

Ebola. Great, lol, I live 15 minutes from Georgetown, TX (one of the affected towns). Might have to convert the shop into an Outbreak/Dexter motif.

I really like the full face ones, or at least I think I do in concept. But man, price goes from 20 up to 120? to 220? I'm sure I'll be bemoaning the savings though when I'm layin in the hospital, "really? $100 was too much? You just had to have that niesen block plane didn't you?" Well, supposedly Turmeric is good for your respitory system and mental health. It's probly just popcorn salt, but I can dream. Mickey Mantle knows best, "if I knew I was going to live this long I'd have taken better care of myself".


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Before I retired, I worked in an environment that required respirators that were rated N100 which means they get 100% of particulates. We all had to go through a fitting and test of the fit and with the beard, I could not pass. I trimmed it down and kept it short and was able to pass the test.

The dust in the environment was quite toxic and it was not worth the risk to have a poor fitting mask. I have read some comments on the forum of people who are very allergic to the dust or have breathing problems. For them, I would make certain that a mask fits perfectly. For the others, you just have to find out what your body can tolerate.

Of course, catching dust at the source is the best solution.


----------



## gtbuzz (Sep 19, 2011)

I use a 3m 7500 respirator that I'm quite fond of. I received it from work when I used to visit the composites shop. We used some really special cartridges on there for all sorts of nasty chemicals / airborne fibers from drilling and I'm still alive. Now that it's been retired to just my woodworking use, I just use the standard P100 filters now. It's kind of interesting to see the difference in air quality if I've been breathing through that for a prolonged period during sanding and then taking it off. It's immediately noticiable, however if I weren't wearing it I probably wouldn't notice it and all those little particles would be in my lungs.


----------



## buildingmonkey (Mar 1, 2014)

I mostly use the N95 masks they have on sale at Menards. Different brands. Have one of the 3M respirators, but they get hot and sweaty, and the N95 masks you can throw away when you are done with them.


----------



## Dugbug (Jul 10, 2014)

I've been using a North CFR-1 and really like it. It doesn't fog up your glasses and the filters are inexpensive and easy to replace.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

> Ed , I also have a short trimmed beard that looks kind of like what I see on your photo
> - Richard


That's the golf season style. Ski season is upon us so I'm growing in the all natural balaclava.


----------



## BigMig (Mar 31, 2011)

I have the 3M 7500 and I guess the bridge of my nose is too high - it gets squashed by the mask. Adjustments don't help…anybody else deal with this? Ideas? the seal of a respirator seems so much better than a dust mask.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I think that one needs to understand why they need to wear a mask or respirator. For some, the dust is a nuisance and for others much more of a health risk. Some people are hyper-sensitive to some of the dust.

For those where the dust is just a nuisance, then there is a whole variety of masks/respirators that will work and the fit is not all that important.

For those where the dust represents a health risk or those who want to have almost no exposure, then the price goes up and the fit becomes important. A poor fit from a beard or just a poor fit will result in problems. For those, I would suggest that you find a local safety supplier. They could help you find a mask that gives you the proper protection and the proper fit. They may also be able to do a fit test. Where I used to work, there was toxic dust and the fit had to be almost perfect and they conducted a fit test for everyone. I ended up having to trim my beard back some to get a good fit but that was better than exposure to toxic materials.


----------



## rwilliek (Oct 27, 2014)

For a respirator to work effectively, you should be fitted for a mask to see what size your face needs. Then you should have a volumetric test done to insure that are physically able to work in a respirator.

As others have mentioned, facial hair is a huge detriment to a respirator working correctly. The particulates you are most worried about are .5 to .1 microns in size, they are what cause lung cancer. The human eye can only see objects down to 20 microns, therefore if you can see facial hair there is a gap for particles to enter into the respirator during negative pressure.

That being said, the substances we are working with in the shop are not toxic as many chemicals are. If you chose a particulates mask, make sure they are at least Niosh N95 approved.

May be a bit overkill, but it's what I do for a living 

Robert


----------

